# walleye walleye walleye



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Went out to a lake which will remain unnamed and went 9 for 9 on eyes in 3 hrs biggest was 24" small was 15" all and all my brother and i where happy to see that pulled from the lake we thought was dead i will post pics soon


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

So, why would you make a report on a lake you won't name?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't want to ruin a good thing at least not yet soon i will expose the info


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't want to ruin a good thing at least not yet soon i will expose the name but not the tricks all i will say is west branch dam


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

chardoncrestliner said:


> So, why would you make a report on a lake you won't name?


I know, right?

Ohhhh I get it now! He was fishing the super-secret, tiny 2500 acre West Branch!! lol


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hahaha well its not the lake that's the secret more of what we where using and the exact spot its been productive for a few weeks i hate to lose something i worked hard as hell to find. But seriously i haven't herd anything or caught any good eyes out of there in a long time


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I caught some walleye at West Branch this afternoon, was only there for about 2 hrs, rains came and ran out of bait about the same time. 
Crawlers drifting jig once I found them anchored and caught 2 more same spot, you bet I'm going back there soon as I can.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

set-the-drag said:


> Hahaha well its not the lake that's the secret more of what we where using and the exact spot its been productive for a few weeks i hate to lose something i worked hard as hell to find. But seriously i haven't herd anything or caught any good eyes out of there in a long time


Yeah I gotcha... Was just bustin' your chops!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

West branch is on fire and Milton too!! Like said above if your not gonna post a lake why post? Just to brag it up? The lakes are big you don't have to give and exact spot.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

And Milton


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I caught some walleye, somewhere, on something! Really. Why waste your time?
And ours.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea what C. J. Said.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep. Crappy Post for sure.... only purpose was to brag.,, not to inform or educate fellow forum members. 

This post certainly set the "bar" for_ set-the-drag_ pretty low in the minds of other sportsman & fisherman. 

Very shortsightedness on his part.

AND NO PHOTO"S EITHER!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> I don't want to ruin a good thing at least not yet soon i will expose the info


You could actually tell us every litttle detail and more than likely go back and see NOBODY. 
The wind was strong but steady yesterday, I usually drift fish crawler on 1/8 or even 1/16 jigs, I wasn't feeling bottom so I added another jig about 8" up from the first one, 1/8 was largest i had. I started to feel bottom at about 14' and caught one! 
Drifted back over the same spot and got snagged, the jig hook straightened out for me and i got it out.
I figured ok something down there, I went about 50yds above it and anchored, let out rope until I was on the spot in about 14' up the side of a hill from 23' with a couple up and down contours, great spot! I caught 2 more right there under the boat, all 3 were about 18" just a guess, I've handled several 15" and smaller from Berlin this year, these were definately legal size without a doubt didn't even need throw them up on the 15" marks on my gunwhale.
The exact spot if anyone that knows lake cares, is straight out across from rocksprings ramp, slightly towards the bridge, there is a couple knobs near deep water close to shore, I'm sure the musky guys have the waypoint, that is where the walleyes were schooled up yesterday, I only wish I'd had more bait.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

How's that Icebucket lol!


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

This is the exact reason I hardly ever get on here anymore, you guys need to do what the old saying says. Shut up and fish. Just my opinion which don't mean crap.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

If your here you talk about fishing, I like to help other guys a little and like it when anyone helps me.
The seasoned guys note the info, maybe comment, and move on, don't need told where we caught fish, it's just makes for good conversation on a rainy day.
I'm just trying to get set-the-drag to lighten up. Heck yea I'd like to know where he caught the 9 fish, not that i'm going to run out fishing the spot but I mignt, just like someone mignt fish the spot i was at, who cares, those fish are here today gone tomorrow, it's a big lake in a small world.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I told you where to go im not giving you my tackle box find me on the lake and ill gladly tell you what im doing. Good luck and god bless oh and im not hard to miss ill be the guy catching fish!!!! Hahaha smallest15" big 24" 16 1/2" average a few 18 and 17 1/2


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Try not to be to judgemental guys im a very open poster on this site and agree that im being stingy on info but i worked my butt off to find the exact spot and program that's been productive for 3 weeks and when i mean location location location its no yit i tried everywhere but this one jem is my little honey hole im sure you all understand how hard it is to spill the beans on your favorite spot sure its a open lake and if someone is there i wish them luck in the spot but its hard for me to throw up a sign that says fish right here and use this!!! But on the lake man to man im happy to kiss and tell


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't fish inland lakes much maybe berlin once in a blue moon i generally hang out up on lake erie and fellow ogfer's help each other we may not give exact coordinates but we will share things like water depth,speed ,type of bait and any specifics that might help fellow ogfer's do well! If you ask me that is why this site is so incredible!! It is not like the old days where maybe someone at the bait shop would give you some info and then it was poke and hope!! To me ogf is as important as my tackle box!! So to the point i was getting to no one likes a braggart and no one is expecting you to give them your exact spot but you could give the general things that are working because to me that is what this site is all about!!! By the way i wouldn't go to your "honey hole" and chase those hammer handles you show in your pic. anyways!!! They are all yours!!! Goose


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Posted this on another thread last winter. It's worth mentioning again.

This spring will be the third stocking (100/acre) in a five year trial program to supplement the natural reproduction that's been going on over the years. Please consider C&R the bigger fish for a few more years so the program will be a success and continued by the ODNR. WB can't be considered a put and take lake like Mosquito or Berlin at this point. I don't want to come off as a tree hugger or anything. I just really want the trial stocking program to take hold so it will become a premier eye fishery.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

OK, I didn,t no that, I,m going early ,so I,ll keep that in mine ,thanks for the update.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Madmac do you know if they are stocking fry or fingerlings? I agree Wb can be a great eye fishery.


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

STD, nice fishing. That big one's a hog. Mac, thanks for the info. I'd love to see WB develop an eye fishery like other area lakes. Having a great opportunity to catch musky and eyes on the same trip would be great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Glad You put that back out there Steve!! I am NOT fishing W.B,,until The "NEW PROGRAM"/ODNR is in gear,,& I truly think next year will tell the tail... & all you guys might have noticed how our Gov.funded Programs,,& how things are not as they used to be,, like ,, STOCKING,,most importantly to all of us,,will be included,,or should I say,,EXCLUDED...& That CUT BACKS can come along at any time!! & you all can bet,, the FUN things are the FIRST to go!! So keep what ya need,,turn the rest back... If that is done,,Our Grand Kids will have fish stories to tell too!! I look forward to hitting 3-5 eyes in one trip!! that's how it should be!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I believe they are stocking fry at 100 per acre. That's a standard stocking amount other lakes get unless the hatcheries have a bad or banner year. I used to fish eyes at WB all the time then started muskie fishing seven years ago. Have caught some really nice ones (eyes) and still get a few while muskie trolling. Haven't taken any home in at least nine years. You could tell the difference as more and more people started targeting them there. They became harder and harder to find. Now if I want to have some for dinner I'll just go to Berlin, Milton, or Erie where they are more established. They quit stocking them around 1990 and were surprised of there natural survival. It took a lot of effort by a lot of people to get this new program started. Whaler and some others can attest. It will also be important to let the DNR know of your catches so they will continue the program after the five year period. Some of you younger guys need to look at it long term. You have many fish to come in your future and will be able to take your own kids to WB and expect results if this program is continued. Take a nice pic of the big ones and let them go. Look at some of the lakes up north. Some of the best muskie lakes are also some of the best eye fisheries. I believe WB has the same potential. A lot of them are managed differently with slot limits and such. Our lakes are mostly managed as put and take lakes so it is up to us if we want something better.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

By the way. Nice catch. Didn't mean to steal your thread.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no problem telling a guy where the Walleye are hitting. Here today, gone tomorrow. Walleye follows the bait. If the bait stays there, the Walleye stays there.


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

I am 15 minutes from west branch I would love for try and help the fishing get better. How do you notify the DNR of catches. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Eliminator said:


> You could actually tell us every litttle detail and more than likely go back and see NOBODY.
> The wind was strong but steady yesterday, I usually drift fish crawler on 1/8 or even 1/16 jigs, I wasn't feeling bottom so I added another jig about 8" up from the first one, 1/8 was largest i had. I started to feel bottom at about 14' and caught one!
> Drifted back over the same spot and got snagged, the jig hook straightened out for me and i got it out.
> I figured ok something down there, I went about 50yds above it and anchored, let out rope until I was on the spot in about 14' up the side of a hill from 23' with a couple up and down contours, great spot! I caught 2 more right there under the boat, all 3 were about 18" just a guess, I've handled several 15" and smaller from Berlin this year, these were definately legal size without a doubt didn't even need throw them up on the 15" marks on my gunwhale.
> The exact spot if anyone that knows lake cares, is straight out across from rocksprings ramp, slightly towards the bridge, there is a couple knobs near deep water close to shore, I'm sure the musky guys have the waypoint, that is where the walleyes were schooled up yesterday, I only wish I'd had more bait.


Those knobs you speak of, are actually part of the old railroad grade that runs the length of the lake. The musky guys aren't the only ones that have them as waypoints


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

The Lakemaster High Definition Map or Navionics equivalent makes all this dissembling unnecessary. Everyone can find their own honey holes. Since i have a Humminbird, I have the Lakemaster card (only $125) and is very detailed.

The key findings in this post are (to me at least):

1. There's walleye at West Branch.
2. We should be cognizant that this is an incipient stocking effort. This suggests that conscientious harvesting on our part, as well as perhaps communicating our success or lack thereof to ODNR folks, are needed.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Five years @ WB, I found a Rapala gripper type scale hanging off at least a 12-14 lb. Walleye floating. I didn't weigh the fish because it was probably dead for several days, but the scale itself weighed almost 4lbs and it didn't even hold that fish down. HUGE Walleye in that lake.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lil goose said:


> fellow ogfer's help each other we may not give exact coordinates but we will share things like water depth,speed ,type of bait and any specifics that might help fellow ogfer's do well! If you ask me that is why this site is so incredible!! It is not like the old days where maybe someone at the bait shop would give you some info and then it was poke and hope!! To me ogf is as important as my tackle box!! So to the point i was getting to no one likes a braggart and no one is expecting you to give them your exact spot but you could *give the general things that are working because to me that is what this site is all about!!!* Goose


RIGHT-ON Goose! Thanks

When 'We'/ our gang finds a great spot and we are hammering or catching limits, we usually call over other boats and tell them to toss a marker on the spot! Whether it be Erie Perch, O R sauger, or Skeeter specks.
PASS-IT-ON!
*It feels SO GOOD* when the guys/ woman or kids in the other boat say "MAN ARE YOU KIDDING ME? WOW! THANKS!"
Their reaction is almost better than eating the fish we caught! 

set-the-drag,
THANKS for starting the post,,, anyway.
I know it's hard to spill the beans when the freezer is empty,,,, and I'm sure glad to hear that walleyes are being caught at West Branch!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh Ya,,, Hope it helps someone.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Eliminator said:


> You could actually tell us every litttle detail and more than likely go back and see NOBODY.
> The wind was strong but steady yesterday, I usually drift fish crawler on 1/8 or even 1/16 jigs, I wasn't feeling bottom so I added another jig about 8" up from the first one, 1/8 was largest i had. I started to feel bottom at about 14' and caught one!
> Drifted back over the same spot and got snagged, the jig hook straightened out for me and i got it out.
> I figured ok something down there, I went about 50yds above it and anchored, let out rope until I was on the spot in about 14' up the side of a hill from 23' with a couple up and down contours, great spot! I caught 2 more right there under the boat, all 3 were about 18" just a guess, I've handled several 15" and smaller from Berlin this year, these were definately legal size without a doubt didn't even need throw them up on the 15" marks on my gunwhale.
> The exact spot if anyone that knows lake cares, is straight out across from rocksprings ramp, slightly towards the bridge, there is a couple knobs near deep water close to shore, I'm sure the musky guys have the waypoint, that is where the walleyes were schooled up yesterday, I only wish I'd had more bait.


I know the area. Minnows or a piece of crawler?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Hit it again for a couple hrs. this morning. Caught a nice little variety of LM bass walleye channel, white bass, good mess of pan fry. 
I use whole crawler on a bait holder jig, nothing showing but the head of the jig.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

FYI, the fry stockings are based solely on availability, not specific numbers per acre. Some years are higher, some lower, depending on the egg harvest that particular year. It varies every year. And fry stockings, have a very, very low survival rate. Less than 10%.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Try not to be to judgemental guys im a very open poster on this site and agree that im being stingy on info but i worked my butt off to find the exact spot and program that's been productive for 3 weeks and when i mean location location location its no yit i tried everywhere but this one jem is my little honey hole im sure you all understand how hard it is to spill the beans on your favorite spot sure its a open lake and if someone is there i wish them luck in the spot but its hard for me to throw up a sign that says fish right here and use this!!! But on the lake man to man im happy to kiss and tell


Smart move on your part, man. Don't let these chumps run you down.There are tons of guys who learned their lesson the hard way, after giving too much information. Protect what you have earned. I enjoy hearing of your success. Evidently, there are ALOT of guys on here, who can't find their own fish !! LOL


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

fishmounter said:


> FYI, the fry stockings are based solely on availability, not specific numbers per acre. Some years are higher, some lower, depending on the egg harvest that particular year. It varies every year. And fry stockings, have a very, very low survival rate. Less than 10%.


Phil Hillman disagrees with you. At least that's what I was told. Unless the hatcheries have a bad or banner year like I stated.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Kidsatplay said:


> I am 15 minutes from west branch I would love for try and help the fishing get better. How do you notify the DNR of catches.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm trying to find out if there will be any special program to track results or if it will be just the normal creel surveys and such.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

Or you could tell them a little and these board trollers will be all over the lake;then be bragging about how great
a fisherman they are and telling everyone they found it an where and on what,even giving gps info!!!!!!


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

Bragging about catching fish at a unnamed lake? Why even post on here? You should take up blogging on a site that remains nameless. 




set-the-drag said:


> Went out to a lake which will remain unnamed and went 9 for 9 on eyes in 3 hrs biggest was 24" small was 15" all and all my brother and i where happy to see that pulled from the lake we thought was dead i will post pics soon


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

don't have to tell exact spot just what lake and what bait is working maybe fow too. thats enough info to help somebody figure the rest out for themselves.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Set-the-drag,
Great catch!

These other guys need to get real. Nothing wrong with being excited about your catch and posting. Keep up the good work!


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats on finding them. I think some of these guys need to get off the computer and go fishing. I was not going to say anything but everytime I check in somebody else is whining about this thread. If you can't say something nice - be quiet.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

fisherman 2 said:


> don't have to tell exact spot just what lake and what bait is working maybe fow too. thats enough info to help somebody figure the rest out for themselves.


I agree fisherman2. No need for honey spots. Just the basics. I look to see if a lake is producing or not. Then if it is i will go and learn the lake. Its just nice to know if a lake is hot or not.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Great news on WB walleye. The odnr will be conducting fall night-time electrofishing surveys about every three years to keep tabs on the young of year survival so no need to report our successes. They do not foresee canceling walleye stocking in the future.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

GREAT WORK Steve!! Thanks for that info.. & what great news that will mean for the future of W.B.!! I plan on MUCH time being spent there in the near future,,with my upcoming retirement ahead of me come this next end of December,,I CAN'T WAIT!! + I'm trying to get on the Fall Walleye Electro Testing,,I REALLY want to be part of it!! COOL COOL COOL!! Part of my "Bucket List".... Everyone should have one!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

